# lost key



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 85 nissan 300zx that i lost the key to. what can i do? ive tried calling lock smiths but many dont do cars that old. the doors are unlocked so i can get in it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Back then, Nissan usually provided a key code, either on a metal tag with the keys or on a sticker inside the glove box. The key code could be used by a Nissan dealer to cut a new key. If you can't find the code, they should be able to get it and cut a key as long as you provide your ID and the vehicle's registration or title in your name. I have a hard time believing that locksmiths can't cut a key for you! Have you asked if they could cut a key for you if you brought them the lock cylinder for the door? That used to be a way to do it when I was a tech, years ago. 
There's also a couple of other options, albeit more work and money and more labor. You could locate a Z31 in a salvage yard with a key and transfer the entire lock set over to your car. You could get a new ignition lock assy. from Nissan, new door lock set and trunk lock from Rockauto and replace them, which would give you new locks, but three, different keys...so not practical. My advice would be to check with your Nissan parts dept., first, or find an older locksmith that knows how to create a key from a lock cylinder.


----------

